# homeowner fall



## greg carr (Jun 2, 2007)

I was driving between appointments this morning when a woman ran into the street screaming. Her husband was on a ladder cutting a 6"-8" branch with a small battery powered chainsaw. You know what happened. Branch hit ladder,guy falls about 15 feet. He was moaning and his eyes were rolled back. EMTs got there in 5 minutes and I had to take off to my next estimate.The wife was really shaken, thought it was her fault for making him cut the limb. I will stop by on Monday and see how he is and finish the cutting for him, no charge.


----------



## masiman (Jun 3, 2007)

greg carr said:


> I was driving between appointments this morning when a woman ran into the street screaming. Her husband was on a ladder cutting a 6"-8" branch with a small battery powered chainsaw. You know what happened. Branch hit ladder,guy falls about 15 feet. He was moaning and his eyes were rolled back. EMTs got there in 5 minutes and I had to take off to my next estimate.The wife was really shaken, thought it was her fault for making him cut the limb. I will stop by on Monday and see how he is and finish the cutting for him, no charge.



Classy move Greg. I hope the HO is okay.

My wifes coworker woke one day earlier this week. His wife did not. She was maybe 50. You never know when a loved one will leave.


----------



## BC_Logger (Jun 3, 2007)

doesn't it say in saw manuals dont use a chain saw on a ladder :monkey: mabey its for that reason.

Good on you there Greg on going beck and finishing the cutting some people would have just walked away


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 3, 2007)

I work off a ladder sometimes but always tied in and that makes a huge difference. A home owner should not try to do something he is incapable of but happens too much. I remember a guy that tried to cut his own tree in our neighborhood when I was a kid , he was cutting large limb did not under cut and it chaird and pinned him in the ground and killed him! Some people don't want to pay a pro or think it costs too much but life is short and tree work can take it quick even if your a pro. I would not have enough guts to try taking down a nasty removal as a homeowner if I was not a trained climber! It took me a few times to trust a rope and a tree to hold me when first started learning to climb and a pro now but no training bad tree no rope or gear I could not imagine a good outcome.


----------



## treevet (Jun 3, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I work off a ladder sometimes but always tied in and that makes a huge difference. A home owner should not try to do something he is incapable of but happens too much. I remember a guy that tried to cut his own tree in our neighborhood when I was a kid , he was cutting large limb did not under cut and it chaird and pinned him in the ground and killed him! Some people don't want to pay a pro or think it costs too much but life is short and tree work can take it quick even if your a pro. I would not have enough guts to try taking down a nasty removal as a homeowner if I was not a trained climber! It took me a few times to trust a rope and a tree to hold me when first started learning to climb and a pro now but no training bad tree no rope or gear I could not imagine a good outcome.



I agree w Ropensaddle. I could tell hours of tree cutting off ladder injury stories. I think the inclination is to think so far as setting the ladder, getting to the cut and making the cut. I don t think there is much thought as to what happens after that. The cut, the limb falls and success. But damn, the weight came off the limb and now the ladder is moving .....or damn the limb hit the ladder and it is no longer supported on the tree.....or the ground.....damn , didn t expect that to happen....damn I hit the ground and now the huge limb is coming right at me.......damn. 

I hope this fellow is OK.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jun 4, 2007)

hope the homeowner gets better real soon. its nice to see people lend a helping hand in someone elses misfortune. the homeowners will always remember you for that greg.


----------

